
Is Hillary Clinton a Progressive? An Investigation Using Statistical Methods - michaelsbradley
https://ntguardian.wordpress.com/2016/10/25/hillary-clinton-progressive-statistics/
======
mtgx
Looks more center-left to me, especially if she's in the same spot as Obama.
Who really considers Obama a progressive, at least when looking at his
policies and laws that he's signed, not his sweet talks from 2008?

Even ACA, his "big liberal achievement" was actually a right-wing private
industry-focused law, that he mainly copied from Republicans.

